# Where would the controls be?



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I recently picked up a USAT "Docksider" 0-6-0 on ebay. I did some research--there was apparently a prototype, a drawing of which can be seen in the Kalmbach Cyclopedia of Steam Locomotives, v. 1. It was used in mining operations on the Leetonia and Cherry Valley RR in Ohio. Considering how many versions of this exact prototype have been made (in HO by Mantua and Bachmann, in O by Lionel), you'd think there would be more info about it. I have the Kalmbach Cyclopedia, and the USAT model matches the original closely.



The cab is kind of odd--it extend far along the side of the firebox. The included engineer figure is sitting on the side, away from the backhead. The windows extend far along the firebox as well--it's clearly where the engineer was supposed to sit. There's no detail there, but I assume in practice this loco would have had it's throttle, johnson bar, brake stand, etc on the side, sort of like a "Cameblack" from one of the anthracite rods; like this:





That's the cab of the CNJ camelback at the B&O museum

So I'm thinking that on this loco, the engineer's controls must have been along the firebox?


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

It's very common (especially in narrow gauge) to have the backhead extend all the way to the back of the cab. In those instances, the controls are usually on the side of the boiler. The throttle typically sat atop the boiler in some fashion, with the brakes nearby on the side and the Johnson bar in front of where the engineer would sit. (Seats were typically fold-down affairs.) 

Later, 

K


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

That's what I figured. It's an odd design choice--why did they make the cab as long as they did? 













I recently read an academic history of the Baldwin Locomotive Works, and the author made the point that the locomotive construction industry was remarkably unstandardized remarkably late in the game. Individual roads of all sizes had their own chief mechanics who knew what they wanted and how to get it from experience, and Baldwin was always trying to balance its desire to standardize to streamline production and cost against the local shop chief who wanted XY andZ 

Maybe that long firebox had to do with burning relatively low grade coal on site--a bigger firebox than typical? Maybe Alco had a firebox left over from another project and wanted to use it.


It's interesting how eccentric and unstandardized locomotive design remained. I'd be interested in knowing more about this prototype, if anyone knows where to find info.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By lownote on 05 Feb 2012 07:05 AM 
That's what I figured. It's an odd design choice--why did they make the cab as long as they did? 




I don't think it's really all that much longer than many other cabs of the period - IF you think of it as being both the cab AND the tender deck combined. Remember, many Mason cabs were quite similar.

As for plumbing, maybe this stripped B&O 0-6-0 tender engine can help? 

http://www.madrivermuseum.org/gallery/equipment/bo_0-6-0.jpg


----------

